# Good starter series



## GregSteve (Apr 19, 2021)

What do you think are some of the best starter series for someone who's never seen anime


----------



## GregSteve (Apr 19, 2021)

I always say Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood personally it's very good quality of story, characters and no huge power creep


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Apr 19, 2021)

Dorohedoro cuz why not

But this is the wrong section innit?


----------



## GregSteve (Apr 19, 2021)

@Masterblack06 @MusubiKazesaru  if it is can you move it I cant see my phone sucks


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 19, 2021)

Digimon Adventure

It's reasonably well written, if a little slow paced at times, with great characters and good villains (couple meh ones but they're not around for long). It's not overly long at only 52 episodes + 2 movies, sure there are other seasons but it works as a stand alone season so you ca go watch something else before jumping on to another season. Sure the animation leaves a lot to be desired at times but it's still a classic series IMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 19, 2021)

I follow up with Pokemon Early Gen Seasons. Worldwide phenom like DIgimon, great characters, storyline and battles. And has a catchy AF theme song like Digimon too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 19, 2021)

It’s moved it to the TV section for now.

I think it depends heavily on the person in question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Foxfoxal (Apr 19, 2021)

-Attack on TItan
-Full Metal Alchemist
-One Punch Man
-My Hero Academia.

Those are like the current top 4 for starters, I guess Demon Slayer could be one now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kellogem (Apr 19, 2021)

Fate Zero


----------



## mayumi (Apr 19, 2021)

dragon ball z


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 20, 2021)

Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Gurren Lagann
Little Witch Academia
Promare


----------



## Jin22 (Apr 20, 2021)

Akira
Hajime no Ippo
Rouroni Kenshin
Dragonball Z
Macross Plus
Naruto


----------



## Toph (Apr 20, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop or Samurai Champloo


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2021)

dbz
hokuto no ken
hajime no ippo
yyhakusho
fma bh


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2021)

Blade said:


> dbz
> hokuto no ken
> hajime no ippo
> yyhakusho
> fma bh


Why start with Z?


----------



## Blade (Apr 21, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why start with Z?



they can watch whichever version they like, just picked z cuz most of them want their ssj wig variations


----------



## Keishin (Apr 21, 2021)

hxh obv


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2021)

Blade said:


> they can watch whichever version they like, just picked z cuz most of them want their ssj wig variations


You mean because America introduced it in reverse.


----------

